# Nhanh chóng khắc phục mùi hôi và tiếng ồn của máy giặt chỉ với 2 mẹo này



## uyenlam (1/11/18)

*Những mẹo đơn giản mà bạn có thể tự mình thực hiện, không cần phải nhờ đến thợ sửa.*




​Bốc mùi hôi, tiếng ồn lớn và giặt đồ không sạch là những vấn đề thường gặp ở máy giặt. May thay, chúng ta có thể tự khắc phục được những chuyện này mà không cần gọi đến thợ.

Bạn chẳng cần biết bất cứ kỹ thuật đặc biệt nào để sửa những lỗi này. Tất cả những gì bạn cần làm, đơn giản chỉ là bỏ ra vài phút mà thôi.

*Đối với mùi hôi*
Nếu quần áo của bạn sau biết bao lần giặt vẫn trở nên bốc mùi, có thể là không phải do bột giặt đâu, nguyên nhân xuất phát từ chiếc máy giặt. Vi khuẩn, nấm mốc phát triển tại những vết nứt, những ngóc ngách phía bên trong lồng giặt chính là tác nhân gây ra mùi hôi khó chịu.

Biện pháp khắc phục dễ dàng là hãy làm sạch sâu chiếc máy giặt bằng cách mở cửa để làm khô toàn bộ phần bên trong máy sau mỗi lần sử dụng. Điều này sẽ ức chế được sự phát triển của nấm mốc và vi khuẩn.




​*Tiếng ồn bất thường*
Chiếc máy giặt gây ra tiếng ồn lớn thường là do mất cân bằng, bởi một trong hai nguyên nhân.

Trước tiên, hãy kiểm tra chắc chắn rằng máy giặt được đặt ở trạng thái ổn định. Giữ một góc thiết bị và thử kiểm tra xem thân máy có lung lay hay không. Nếu có, nghĩa là chân máy cần phải được điều chỉnh độ cao.

Đơn giản chỉ cần vài người giúp bạn nghiêng máy sang một bên, rồi vặn chặt, thêm hoặc tháo lỏng chân để máy đạt được độ cao đồng đều. Nếu bạn không có ai giúp đỡ, hãy đặt một miếng bìa cứng ở góc để điều chỉnh cho máy giữ thăng bằng.

Nếu thiết bị đã được điều chỉnh cân bằng nhưng vẫn gây ra tiếng ồn lớn, có thể bên trong máy đang mất cân bằng trọng lượng. Ngừng máy và sắp xếp lại quần áo để chúng được phân bổ đều khắp lồng giặt.

*Giặt không sạch*
Nếu quần áo của bạn được giặt không sạch, thậm chí là vẫn còn bọt xà phòng, có thể bạn nghĩ do máy giặt hoạt động không tốt, nhưng không hẳn vậy.

Nhiều khả năng, là do bạn đã cho quá nhiều chất tẩy rửa (như xà phòng) khi giặt. Hãy kiểm tra kỹ hướng dẫn trên vỏ bao bì để chắc chắn rằng lượng chất tẩy được dùng cẩn thận và vừa đủ cho lần giặt tiếp theo.

Bạn chắc chắn là mình không dùng thuốc tẩy quá liều? Bạn cần kiểm tra thêm vấn đề từ lượng nước, để đảm bảo rằng máy được nhận đủ nước từ các vòi phía sau thiết bị.

Thông thường, máy giặt sẽ có hai núm vặn phía sau máy giặt trông giống như vòi nước. Xoay núm này ngược chiều kim đồng hồ. Điều này giúp mở rộng vòi, đảm bảo máy nhận đủ lượng và áp lực nước trong suốt quá trình giặt xả.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

